# NHS vs private



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi
I have had 2 failed NHS ICSI cycles and have been told to start thinking of egg donor route.
Just wondering how different a treatment I would get  going private - do they really do anything that is vastly different? Will they insist on doing more tests like thyroid / immune etc which I have never had done.
Also, just wondering if there is somewhere you can go for all the comprehensive tests without necessarily going forward for treatment ? Even if we can't afford a cycle, it would be nice to know that nothing has been missed ...
Thanks everyone


----------

